
Estimates Number of Asteroids Worth Mining (Spoiler: Not Very Many)  - mrfusion
https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/e0063699d199
======
Eye_of_Mordor
Got me thinking - what would happen to the earth's orbit if we mined all the
asteroids?

